# babies first time out the bed



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

patches litter of 8 have finally got their eyes fully open and have started coming out of the bed. here are a few cutie pics.

IMG00420-20110307-0938 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00418-20110307-0937 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00414-20110307-0936 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

The first little girl to go exploring


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Your wee mice are gorgeous so they are! I take it you breed the smaller, what we might call` pet shop type` size? These are my favourite mice. Much as I admire the larger show mice, I adore the smaller types best.  Lovely markings.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yea mainly pet shop mice at the moment. in a variety of colours. this litter are totally gorjous. i want to keep all 8 but sadly i cant lol so some will be for sale  this little girl is just over 2 weeks old.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*cootchie-coo* Little love! :love


----------

